# paying subs



## htmsupply (Oct 3, 2009)

how long after a storm do you pay your subs? thanks,mark


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

We pay within 2 - 4 Weeks


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

i get paid once a month


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

I also get paid once a month, most guys I know don't mind getting paid monthly, except for the few guys that live check to check. Once a month is good, get your billing done.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We pay every 2 for houlry guys with their own trucks, we pay site specific guys 45 days on invoice


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

The guy that i sub for pays me at the end of the storm or within a few day's from the end of it. But here we might only see two events in a month. That's how he has always done it. Doesn't matter to me but it is nice to have my money quickly especially since my accounts all pay 30 days net 0


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I do two places for a friend...I turn my bills in every two weeks and usually get paid within a week.


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

30 days is normal.


----------



## polplow (Jul 30, 2005)

day after event


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Our subs get 100 hour/winter guarantee, paid 20 hours a month x 5 months, any hours in excess get paid at end. Terms are net 30 of invoice date.


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

Pay them in full on 30 day terms, or pay them 20% less if they can't manage their money and want it immediately  Make a little profit on the type of people who have a pawn shop, quick money habit.


----------

